# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Διατροφή >  Σπρέυ Κεχριού και προμήθευση

## CaptainChoco

Καλησπέρα σε όλους! Καθώς είμαι νέα στην κατοχή πουλιών θα ήθελα να κάνω μια ερώτηση. Πρόσφατα απέκτησα ένα αρσενικό Zebra Finch και περνάω το χρόνο μου αναζητώντας συνεχώς πληροφορίες για την καλύτερη φροντίδα και ευζωία του μικρού μου. Αυτό που συναντώ συχνά ως καλό να έχει είναι το σπρέυ κεχριού. Παρόλα αυτά δεν έχω βρει μέχρι τώρα σε κάποιο pet shop. Υπάρχει κάποιο μέρος στην Αθήνα που να μπορώ να το προμηθευτώ; 
Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για το χρόνο σας και τις απαντήσεις σας!  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

*Κωνσταντινα καλως ηρθες στην παρεα .Εκ του κανονα 10 των ορων που προσφατα αποδεχθηκες κατα την εγγραφη ,

Όροι Συμμετοχής στο GreekBirdClub.com*αναφορα εμπορικων συνδεσμων ,δεν επιτρεπεται  .Δεν ξερω αν καποιο μελος σε ενημερωσει και για συγκεκριμενο μαγαζι μεσω πμ ,αλλα αν ψαξεις διαδικτυακα ,για κεχρι σε τσαμπι ,millet σε τσαμπι ή millet πανικο ,δεν νομιζω να δυσκολευτεις να βρεις πανω απο μια πηγη

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πιο πολύ ήθελα να δω αν υπάρχει στην Ελλάδα ως προϊόν γιατί συνήθως το βλέπω σε ιστοσελίδες και βίντεο του εξωτερικού. Δεν ήθελα να "διαφημίσω" κάποιο συγκεκριμένο κατάστημα προφανώς. Απλά μάλλον το εξέφρασα λάθος. Επίσης, παρατήρησα ότι έγραψα σε λάθος κατηγορία το θέμα μου οπότε συγνώμη και για αυτό  :Ashamed0001:  Δεν έχω υπάρξει ξανά μέλος σε forum αντίστοιχου περιεχομένου και προφανώς τα μπερδεύω λιγάκι. Παρόλα αυτά σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## Giorgekid

Κωνσταντίνα απο οσο ξερω δεν υπαρχει σπρέι κεχριου!μηπως εννοεις απλα το κεχρι απλα το μπέρδεψες επειδη στα αγγλικα ειναι spray millet?

----------


## CaptainChoco

Μάλλον ναι, το απλό κεχρί εννοώ! Μετά από αναζήτηση όλο και κάτι βρήκα, οπότε μία από αυτές τις μέρες θα κάνω ένα tour στα καταστήματα με είδη ζώων για να βρω! Έχω διαβάσει ότι είναι πολύ καλή λιχουδιά και νομίζω θα είναι ένας καλός τρόπος να δελεάσω το μικρό μου να πάει στο καινούργιο του κλουβί!  :Jumping0046:

----------

